# Response graphs for FW10.1



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a a graph for the FW10.1 on clearance, purple line, at listening position(11"away) before any eq, 1/3 octave smoothing, lowpass at 70hz, highpass at 10hz. In a 950 square foot room with 8-11 foot ceilings. And a nearfield graph, blue line, same settings.


----------

